# Wood steering wheel



## Red Goateee (Oct 20, 2006)

Is there a good way or any way to tell the difference between an original 1965 wood steering wheel and a reproduction? Thanks


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Red Goateee said:


> Is there a good way or any way to tell the difference between an original 1965 wood steering wheel and a reproduction? Thanks


Saw it in half and count the rings? .... Stupid, I know, but I had to do that for a cheep laugh:lol:


----------

